# where to check if Windows 2003 has been actived?



## happyhear (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,

I got a weird problem today. I tried to active my Windows 2003 by phone and called Microsoft, they gave me the confirmation number but when I clicked the next, it poped up "invalid confirmation number,....". The receptionist of Microsoft told me to call their IT support.

I happened to click "back" and tried to active it by Internet. It poped up and told me "Windows has been active".

Could anyone tell me where to check if the system has been actived or not?

Thanks.

Cheers,
Happyhear


----------



## happyhear (Nov 14, 2008)

Got the answer just now. Can input command "oobe/msoobe /a" to get the information.


----------

